# WorkSharp 2000  - $32.25



## DonHo (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm not sure where I should post this so if it needs to be moved, please move it.

Home Depot has an online close out on the WorkSharp 2000 for $32.25 + tax and shipping.

They had the 3000 on close out also but it wasn't still available when I ordered but you might check.  I have the Wolverine system but I figured for under $42 this would be good for chisels and plane blades if nothing else.

Here is the link

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...dus&catalogId=10053&productId=100592903&navFl

Don


----------



## gwisher (Dec 25, 2010)

Just went to get one and they are all sold out on-line!


----------



## DonHo (Dec 25, 2010)

It's still showing they are available when I check!  

DonHo

My Bad,  I didn't see the "out of stock" under the add to cart button,  I was just looking to be sure it was still listed on the page.


----------



## traderdon55 (Dec 26, 2010)

They are now showing back ordered to be shipped when they recieve their next shipment. I don't know whether they will ship or not but I just ordered the Work Shop 3000 for $62.25. Hopefully they don't cancel the orders later.


----------



## AKBeaver (Dec 26, 2010)

traderdon55 said:


> They are now showing back ordered to be shipped when they recieve their next shipment. I don't know whether they will ship or not but I just ordered the Work Shop 3000 for $62.25. Hopefully they don't cancel the orders later.


 

I just did the same.  I am hoping they will get them in and shiped out within the week!


----------



## David M (Dec 26, 2010)

wonder if someone would match the price ?


----------



## KenV (Dec 26, 2010)

The lesson of pain was not to order accessories in anticipation that the main unit would really come --  It did not but the extras did.

If they deliver, great price -- if not, was worth the try.


Good luck on price matches!!!!


----------



## titan2 (Dec 27, 2010)

I've ordered the WS3000......we'll see!


Barney


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 27, 2010)

Homedepot not even coming up.


----------



## Dave_M (Dec 27, 2010)

Link to the WS-2000 is gone and can't add WS-3000 to the shopping cart due to BO.


----------



## rcarman (Dec 27, 2010)

*Took my back order*

I ordered the 3000 model.  When I first checked it showed sold out and would not accept my order.  I checked back later and it allowed a backorder. The order still shows as valid and open in their system.  I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## DavePowers (Dec 28, 2010)

Any orders canceled yet?

Dave


----------



## wiscTom (Dec 28, 2010)

I ordered the 3000 on 12-26 AM, and received a "The Home Depot Order Cancellation" email this morning ... just sent their Customer Service department a "Unhappy Customer" email regarding the cancellation.


----------



## foamcapt40 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Worksharp*

Just got my cancellation email too,  Bummer!


----------



## KenV (Dec 28, 2010)

Also canceled


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 28, 2010)

I ordered the 3000 after this thread started. I also received a cancellation email this morning. I wonder if they are carried in the stores? 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## AKBeaver (Dec 28, 2010)

Yep, mine order was cancelled as well. I wonder if they actually had any at all, or this is the way they are trying to cover their rears because someone screwed up on the pricing.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Dec 28, 2010)

I went to the local HD and they couldn't even pull it up in the store. He said it was an internet only deal.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 28, 2010)

Nope... Right below the backorder it says internet only (that and I've NEVER seen one in HD in the store).


----------



## foamcapt40 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Worksharp*

I got the cancellation yesterday. I fired off a letter to customer service stating my dissipointment with the fact that it was still on the website and it allowed me to order it. when it was oversold. They offered me a 75% discount on any similar priced sharpener they had..... my guess is there won't be one in the price range... I'll keep you all updated!:frown:


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 29, 2010)

Same here. My email to customer service got the same reply. I'm looking but no luck finding something similar. I was hoping the Jool Tool was sold by HD.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Rchan63 (Dec 29, 2010)

It's not on their web site anymore


----------



## glycerine (Dec 29, 2010)

The website said "backordered" when I placed my order.  Got the cancellation email also...  75% off sounds good!  You guys just sent an email to customer service and got that in return?


----------



## DonHo (Dec 30, 2010)

I just received my 2000 today.   I must have gotten one of the last 2000s left.  I'm sorry I missed the 3000 and sorry everyone else seems to have missed on the 3000s too.
I hope everyone finds some great deals in 2011.
DonHo


----------



## glycerine (Dec 30, 2010)

Got an email today saying they have "secured" more inventory to fulfill the backorders!  Hope they still give us the same price!


----------



## rcarman (Dec 30, 2010)

*Work sharp 3000*

I just got off the phone with HD.  They are going to honor orders that were taken in backorder.  I have secured my order.  If you do not squeek sometimes you miss out on the oil.  If you had a confirmed order in the back order system and contact them persistently, they apparently will honor the sale.  First offer was a 10% discount on a similar item, second offer was a similar discount on anything in the same price range (I was satisfied at that point but it did not feel good).  Third email was that they were going to honor the original sale.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 30, 2010)

Got the email today that the back order 3000's that were canceled will now be honored. I just secured mine.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Polarys425 (Dec 30, 2010)

Likewise, i got an email notifying me that if i still wanted my previously cancelled order to call an 800 number and reference my original order number and they would fulfill my order.

I, personally didnt call HD and complain. I placed my order on the chance i would get it. When it was cancelled, i wasn't suprised. However i would like to give props to HD for stepping up and offering to fill the backorders that they allowed to be placed. I know many people probably called and complained, however they sent emails offering to fulfill all the backorders whether you complained or not.

It is nice to see a company step up to a mistake, rather than tuck tale and hide.

Below is the email i recieved....

Dear Valued Customer,

We offered the Work Sharp 2000 / 3000 on our site at a closeout price
during our Clearance Event promotion. Due to an overwhelming response
for the item, we regrettably oversold and subsequently cancelled your
order.  On behalf of the entire Homedepot.com team, we sincerely
apologize for the inconvenience and frustration this issue has caused.

We value your business and would like an opportunity to better serve
you. To make this right, we have partnered with Professional Tools /
Darex to secure inventory to fulfill your original order. This inventory
will become available over the next 30 business days. If you are still
interested in the item, please contact our Homedepot.com Resolutions
Team at 1-877-467-3057 within the next 10 days and reference your
original order number. Hours of operation are Monday ? Friday 7:00 a.m.
? 8:00 p.m. Saturday/Sunday 8:00 a.m. ? 5:00 p.m., CST. We are awaiting
your call and look forward to serving you.

Thank you for shopping at homedepot.com.

Sincerely,

Homedepot.com Resolutions Team


----------



## Polarys425 (Dec 30, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Got an email today saying they have "secured" more inventory to fulfill the backorders! Hope they still give us the same price!


 
Yes, still the same price that you originally ordered at.


----------



## foamcapt40 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Worksharp*

Just got another Email today from Home Depot Customer service. They apoligized for the frustration and stated that they will be partnering with the company to fulfill my original order if I call and confirm the e-mail with customer service. They said that it might take up to 30 days but would honor the original order.... I'm definitely calling tomorrow!


----------



## David M (Dec 31, 2010)

doing the same on the 3000.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 31, 2010)

I called them today.  I'm very impressed with their customer service.  Very good of them to honor the orders even though they were on clearance and I'm sure they sold out fast!

And a special thanks to Don for posting this awesome deal!!!!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 31, 2010)

There must be several of us and several from other forums. I told the customer service rep the order number and the first comment he had was "Is this about the worksharp?"
Thanks HD!
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## AKBeaver (Dec 31, 2010)

*Mine is on order again*

I just called, and the girl I talked to was very friendly and it was the most painless and pleasant call I have made to any company's customer service.  New order number for the 3000.  Looking forward to getting it and getting my tools nice and sharp.  

A big thanks to the OP for bringing this to our attention!


----------



## JimBlack (Jan 1, 2011)

*Again on backorder*

Also received email from HD - willing to honor original order -   

+1 for HD

But backordered, will get it when it arrives.

Thanks again DonHo for the post, I am sure I will put this to good use.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone who got it on backorder actually received it yet?  I got an email today appologizing for the delay in shipping, but that it would be shipped when they got more.  The previous email had said they should have more in 30 days.  Will we ever actually get this thing?!?!??


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 25, 2011)

I think yes we will. It hasn't been 30 days yet. Let's give them time and a break. I don't care if it takes longer.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


glycerine said:


> Anyone who got it on backorder actually received it yet?  I got an email today appologizing for the delay in shipping, but that it would be shipped when they got more.  The previous email had said they should have more in 30 days.  Will we ever actually get this thing?!?!??


----------



## Polarys425 (Jan 25, 2011)

Patience is a virtue some lack. Todays manufacturing environment is of "lean manufacturing". It means low inventory of parts to manufacture goods with and a low finished goods inventory. Manufacturers typically use a "just in time" ordering structure. Meaning if they plan to make 2000 units beginning on a a given date, the components needed are ordered to arrive to coincide with the start of manufacturing.

Simply put, its likely that the manufacturer is having to build the number of units HD needs to fill all the orders.

If it's manufactured off shore of the USA, then that adds even more delays.

HD has said they will honor the orders that people called to reinstate. Its a great deal, give them time.


----------



## MyKidsDad (Jan 25, 2011)

*Yes we will*



glycerine said:


> Anyone who got it on backorder actually received it yet? I got an email today appologizing for the delay in shipping, but that it would be shipped when they got more. The previous email had said they should have more in 30 days. Will we ever actually get this thing?!?!??


 
I called them today and was told that they were originally supposed to receive the shipment from Worksharp this week but it has been delayed until next week. Home Depot is supposed to receive them next week then start shipping them out.


----------



## phillywood (Jan 25, 2011)

I like to ask you guys who are buying this system that would you prefer to own this system or Wolverine system, since I don't have either one and I have to spend the money. And, if you already have the wolverine system then why are you adding this system to your toll collections?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## David M (Jan 25, 2011)

i don't have either one yet, but the 3000 is on order. i have been using a belt sander with out any problems , but the price was a good deal .... will have to learn to sharpen again.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 26, 2011)

phillywood said:


> I like to ask you guys who are buying this system that would you prefer to own this system or Wolverine system, since I don't have either one and I have to spend the money. And, if you already have the wolverine system then why are you adding this system to your toll collections?
> Any help would be appreciated.


 
I have a homemade wolverine type setup and it's the only thing I have ever used before.  I bought the work sharp mostly because it was such a good deal, but I'd like to try a different sharpening system so I can compare and see the advantages and disadvantages of each.  Also, this system looks like it may be better for my flat lathe tools and regular wood chisels.  Looks like you can set the angles on it and you'll also get a flat grind instead of a "hollow" grind


----------



## Polarys425 (Jan 28, 2011)

My card was charged this evening, so these are beginning to ship.....


----------



## KenV (Jan 28, 2011)

Got an invoice from Home Depot that the 3000 has been shipped --  The price is right.  I may have biased the cause by paying with a home depot gift card.


----------



## KenV (Jan 28, 2011)

Phillip --   We are probably approaching a Hijack of the thread -- but the 3000 is being purchased by me for honing of tools.  I have a slowspeed grinder and wolverine for primary grinder.   I am always looking for sharp edges on both flatwork and lathe tooling and was not ready to jump to the Tormek or equivalent.

I have seen the worksharp and for less than $100 delivered, seemed like a good shop for honing/sharpening.  

AAW sells a DVD on sharpening with 4 of the nationally prominant turners talking about sharpening.  They all use jigs with teaching for consistency --  and all know how to hand sharpen without jigs.  

If you have the time and inclination, get some harbor freight tools and good wheels and practice.  I tend to hand sharpen skews and some gouges.  I have been moving to a convex grind style (vs the mechanical concave) and that is a hand process.   Remember to use safety glasses, and magnifiers help see what is really at the edge.

I expect the worksharp to be hand sharpening of finer edges for finish work.


----------



## David M (Jan 28, 2011)

looks like its a go. email saying its being shipped. real close to the 30 day mark they promised . way to go home depot.

David


----------



## glycerine (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep, got my email today as well!!  I still wonder why they sent out the previous email since it looks like they got them within the 30 days that they originally stated.


----------



## Polarys425 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine was just delivered just minutes ago. As luck would have it, it shipped out of Richmond, VA., which is just a couple hrs away. In fact it left Richmond at 3:32am this morning, delivered at 12:47pm.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 28, 2011)

Polarys425 said:


> Mine was just delivered just minutes ago. As luck would have it, it shipped out of Richmond, VA., which is just a couple hrs away. In fact it left Richmond at 3:32am this morning, delivered at 12:47pm.


 
Awesome!  I just checked the shipping and mine should be here by the end of the day...


----------



## foamcapt40 (Feb 4, 2011)

Whoo-Hoo My new worksharp 3000 just came today! Way to go Home Depot! $62.95! Now if the weather would warm up a little bit.......


----------

